# Fishing spots in Athens?



## Muddy128

Looking to go fishing tomorrow and test out some new gear but I'm up in Athens for the weekend and I'm not familiar with the lakes up here. Does anyone know of any good spots? Thanks.


----------



## Fletch_W

http://www.onlineathens.com/stories/042110/spo_612523250.shtml


----------



## The Brick

Probably too late if you fished today but the best place in Athens to fish are the lakes in the Forestry School.  They are officially off limits as there is a gate in front of them, but if you wait long enough someone will come through to open it and you can follow them in.  Where is it?  Get on Milledge going away from downtown until it ends.  If you keep on going across it takes you into the forestry school.  If you go a little ways and take a dirt road on the right it will lead you to several different lakes...just drive until you find them!


----------



## Steve78

The Brick said:


> Probably too late if you fished today but the best place in Athens to fish are the lakes in the Forestry School.  They are officially off limits as there is a gate in front of them, but if you wait long enough someone will come through to open it and you can follow them in.  Where is it?  Get on Milledge going away from downtown until it ends.  If you keep on going across it takes you into the forestry school.  If you go a little ways and take a dirt road on the right it will lead you to several different lakes...just drive until you find them!



Is that trespassing??


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Steve78 said:


> Is that trespassing??



No, it's fishing on the property of another without permission.  Entirely different crime.  

That "officially off limits" thing should be a clue.


----------



## Fletch_W

Twenty five ought six said:


> No, it's fishing on the property of another without permission.  Entirely different crime.
> 
> That "officially off limits" thing should be a clue.



OT


You never sent me your rant.


----------



## HawgHoller

Jeez. I am originally not even from Athens or Georgia originally, and am no "expert" by any means, however I could have come up with a more sensible answer - than suggesting breaking the law by trespass and poaching, and possibly ending up with buckshot getting picked out of your back and butt at the local hospital, or ending up in court paying a citation or jail, unless that is your bag. 
Whatever. With respect, it just will not suffice to let this stand as a legitimate answer, in case other sportsmen who don't wish to break the law happen look at this thread in future when there are lots of fine excellent places to go fishing in Athens. 
Here is a much more sensible list of 10 - legal - places to fish in Athens.

1. Bear Creek Reservoir - Bear Creek Reservoir is a 505-acre impoundment owned by Upper Oconee Basin Water Authority. The impoundment has limited bank-fishing opportunities. Bank fishing is limited to one designated area on the lake, which might be 50 yards long. There are currently some very good catches being made from Bear Creek. The plus is that there is good and easily accessible parking near the designated area, and it is a reasonably pleasant place to fish.

2. Bell's Lake - Bell's Lake is a privately owned pay lake outside of Watkinsville. The banks are clear all around the lake and you can drive right down to the edge. It costs $5 per day, hours are 8 a.m-6 p.m. and there's a six-fish limit. You can bank launch a small boat, and the cows and their patties are a bonus.
Directions: go to Watkinsville, and from the split of Georgia Highway 15 and U.S. Highway 441 Business (in front of Jittery Joe's), go south on 441 Business to Colham Ferry Road, turn left, then go 0.8 miles to Bell's Lake.

3. Broad River - The Broad River is one of the great untapped fishing resources in the Athens area. For the size of the fishery, it gets a minimum amount of pressure and offers a broad selection of species of fish to target - including the local version of the redeye bass, the Bartram's bass.

4. Crows Lake and Catfish Farm - This is another pay facility, which is located just outside Jefferson. Fishing here is as near a sure thing as you can get, but can get rather pricey, as you pay for your fish by the pound, and there is no catch-and-release of catfish (without paying a premium). The catfish are fed daily, and catching them is automatic. The daily fee is $3, $1 for children 9 and under, and all catfish and bream are $2.20 per pound. Directions: Starting at the Athens By-Pass, on Prince Avenue/Jefferson Road, go north on U.S. Highway 129 for 15 miles, and the lake will be on your right at the intersection of Georgia Highway 11.

5. Commerce Watershed Lake (Commerce Water Supply Lake) - As the name suggests, this lake is part of the Commerce water supply system. Bank access is good and boats without gas motors can be launched. Fishin tends to be hit or miss. 
Directions: Take U.S. Highway 441 (Commerce Road) North, cross over Interstate-85, the first road on your left after I-85 is East Ridgeway Road, turn left, and follow this road to Water Plant Road, turn right, and follow the road to the lake.

6. Fort Yargo State Park - Fort Yargo State Park has a 216-acre lake, which in the past has provided excellent fishing. Private boats are permitted and rental boats are available.

7. Lake Herrick, University of Georgia - This lake is located at the intramural fields on College Station Road and is open to the public for fishing at no charge. The lake gets pretty heavy pressure, but has good vehicle access and good access to the water. No private boats are allowed, but there are canoes available for rent to students and university personnel.
Directions: Get on College Station Road, go to intramural fields, enter, and drive to the lake, which is at the far end of the road on the left.

8. Oconee River, Middle - Sort of playing games here with the name, so that both Oconee Rivers can be listed together. The Middle Oconee River has excellent access at Ben Burton Park, which is located on Mitchell Bridge Road, parallel to the bypass on Athens' north side. The river along the park has several shoals, which can be reached from the bank or by wading. The fishing is available to the public during normal park hours (dawn to dusk). The lower end of the park gets serious pressure, but the upper end near the old dam doesn't get nearly as much attention, and some nice river fishing can be had there.

9. Oconee River, North - The North Oconee River is one of the great untapped fishing resources in the area. The construction of the North Oconee River Greenway has opened a section of the river that was previously inaccessible. Access is still spotty, but catching some fish there is just about a given if a little effort is extended. The North Oconee River presents a classic river fishery where small spinner baits can catch a wide assortment of fish. 
The best access points are:
North Oconee River Park on Willow Street: There is a bus stop at the park, and the truly urbane fisherman could take the bus to this fishery.
Dudley Park: Dudley Park is about two blocks from downtown, bounded by Oconee Street and South Peter Street. 

10. Watson Mill Bridge State Park - This state park has limited fishing resources and gets heavy pressure. Fishing in the river below the dam is probably the most interesting feature of this location. The park can be accessed either by driving north on Georgia Highway 72 (toward Elberton), or north on Georgia Highway 22 from Crawford.

There ya have it. Ten local legal fishing spots, some of which can be accessed for the cost of bus fare. Even the most distant and most expensive shouldn't eat up all of a $20 bill.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

i live in bogart about ten minutes from athens and i would recomend bear creek if u have a small boat and a trolling motor. its an $8 fee per person per day but theres a good chance ur gonna  catch some decent fish. Bell lake is also pretty decent for the price also


----------



## tilldawg

Barnnet Shoals ought to be heating up for Crappie and whiote bass


----------



## Iam99x

tilldawg said:


> Barnnet Shoals ought to be heating up for Crappie and whiote bass



Where at in Barnnet shoals? I'm right down the road from there.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

HawgHoller said:


> Jeez. I am originally not even from Athens or Georgia originally, and am no "expert" by any means, however I could have come up with a more sensible answer - than suggesting breaking the law by trespass and poaching, and possibly ending up with buckshot getting picked out of your back and butt at the local hospital, or ending up in court paying a citation or jail, unless that is your bag.
> Whatever. With respect, it just will not suffice to let this stand as a legitimate answer, in case other sportsmen who don't wish to break the law happen look at this thread in future when there are lots of fine excellent places to go fishing in Athens.
> Here is a much more sensible list of 10 - legal - places to fish in Athens.
> 
> 1. Bear Creek Reservoir - Bear Creek Reservoir is a 505-acre impoundment owned by Upper Oconee Basin Water Authority. The impoundment has limited bank-fishing opportunities. Bank fishing is limited to one designated area on the lake, which might be 50 yards long. There are currently some very good catches being made from Bear Creek. The plus is that there is good and easily accessible parking near the designated area, and it is a reasonably pleasant place to fish.
> 
> 2. Bell's Lake - Bell's Lake is a privately owned pay lake outside of Watkinsville. The banks are clear all around the lake and you can drive right down to the edge. It costs $5 per day, hours are 8 a.m-6 p.m. and there's a six-fish limit. You can bank launch a small boat, and the cows and their patties are a bonus.
> Directions: go to Watkinsville, and from the split of Georgia Highway 15 and U.S. Highway 441 Business (in front of Jittery Joe's), go south on 441 Business to Colham Ferry Road, turn left, then go 0.8 miles to Bell's Lake.
> 
> 3. Broad River - The Broad River is one of the great untapped fishing resources in the Athens area. For the size of the fishery, it gets a minimum amount of pressure and offers a broad selection of species of fish to target - including the local version of the redeye bass, the Bartram's bass.
> 
> 4. Crows Lake and Catfish Farm - This is another pay facility, which is located just outside Jefferson. Fishing here is as near a sure thing as you can get, but can get rather pricey, as you pay for your fish by the pound, and there is no catch-and-release of catfish (without paying a premium). The catfish are fed daily, and catching them is automatic. The daily fee is $3, $1 for children 9 and under, and all catfish and bream are $2.20 per pound. Directions: Starting at the Athens By-Pass, on Prince Avenue/Jefferson Road, go north on U.S. Highway 129 for 15 miles, and the lake will be on your right at the intersection of Georgia Highway 11.
> 
> 5. Commerce Watershed Lake (Commerce Water Supply Lake) - As the name suggests, this lake is part of the Commerce water supply system. Bank access is good and boats without gas motors can be launched. Fishin tends to be hit or miss.
> Directions: Take U.S. Highway 441 (Commerce Road) North, cross over Interstate-85, the first road on your left after I-85 is East Ridgeway Road, turn left, and follow this road to Water Plant Road, turn right, and follow the road to the lake.
> 
> 6. Fort Yargo State Park - Fort Yargo State Park has a 216-acre lake, which in the past has provided excellent fishing. Private boats are permitted and rental boats are available.
> 
> 7. Lake Herrick, University of Georgia - This lake is located at the intramural fields on College Station Road and is open to the public for fishing at no charge. The lake gets pretty heavy pressure, but has good vehicle access and good access to the water. No private boats are allowed, but there are canoes available for rent to students and university personnel.
> Directions: Get on College Station Road, go to intramural fields, enter, and drive to the lake, which is at the far end of the road on the left.
> 
> 8. Oconee River, Middle - Sort of playing games here with the name, so that both Oconee Rivers can be listed together. The Middle Oconee River has excellent access at Ben Burton Park, which is located on Mitchell Bridge Road, parallel to the bypass on Athens' north side. The river along the park has several shoals, which can be reached from the bank or by wading. The fishing is available to the public during normal park hours (dawn to dusk). The lower end of the park gets serious pressure, but the upper end near the old dam doesn't get nearly as much attention, and some nice river fishing can be had there.
> 
> 9. Oconee River, North - The North Oconee River is one of the great untapped fishing resources in the area. The construction of the North Oconee River Greenway has opened a section of the river that was previously inaccessible. Access is still spotty, but catching some fish there is just about a given if a little effort is extended. The North Oconee River presents a classic river fishery where small spinner baits can catch a wide assortment of fish.
> The best access points are:
> North Oconee River Park on Willow Street: There is a bus stop at the park, and the truly urbane fisherman could take the bus to this fishery.
> Dudley Park: Dudley Park is about two blocks from downtown, bounded by Oconee Street and South Peter Street.
> 
> 10. Watson Mill Bridge State Park - This state park has limited fishing resources and gets heavy pressure. Fishing in the river below the dam is probably the most interesting feature of this location. The park can be accessed either by driving north on Georgia Highway 72 (toward Elberton), or north on Georgia Highway 22 from Crawford.
> 
> There ya have it. Ten local legal fishing spots, some of which can be accessed for the cost of bus fare. Even the most distant and most expensive shouldn't eat up all of a $20 bill.




That's a great list. 

Did you compose that yourself?
 


Iam99x said:


> Where at in Barnnet shoals? I'm right down the road from there.



You can't access Barnett Shoals from the bank.  There is some limited fishing where the Watkinville Barnett Shoals Rd. crosses the river.


----------



## Iam99x

Oh okay. 

No, he didn't. That was posted last year on a local Athens website.


----------



## Fletch_W

HogHoller.. you are unbelievable. That was linked in the very first response to this topic, and you are stupid enough to copy/paste it here as your own work, not even realizing the actual author is a regular member of this website. You have been hereby reported for plagarism to the admins.


----------



## thunt55

Steve78 said:


> Is that trespassing??



one of the maintenance guys from work told me if you follow the road all the way to the back, you get to a parking area and an outdoor teaching facility called the Phoenix. If you walk past it into the woods you get to the river and there is like a hydro electric dam or something and another river dumps into it there. He says the fish are huge. 

Also, went there today and the gates were closed but the sign says no admittance on holidays or after 5. i think as a UGA student I am allowed back there. I think there were posted signs on all the dirt roads that shoot off of the main one though. Road is called Phoenix Rd. 

Ill make a trip out there tomorrow and take a closer look at the signs


----------



## thunt55

here is a map of the area


----------



## Twenty five ought six

thunt55 said:


> one of the maintenance guys from work told me if you follow the road all the way to the back, you get to a parking area and an outdoor teaching facility called the Phoenix. If you walk past it into the woods you get to the river and there is like a hydro electric dam or something and another river dumps into it there. He says the fish are huge.



You can get to the river at Flinchem's Phoenix, but it's a rough climb down to it.  The dam has been breached, which makes the current pretty intense most of the time.   Here are a couple of recent pictures (April 2011) taken by Alan Cressler, you can find them by searching on "White Dam, Flincum's Phoenix".

View large on black

<img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5189/5615406864_f90254c686_b.jpg" style="width: 1024px; height: 683px; border: 0" alt="imgTag"  />

The few people I know who fish that area put a boat in at the bridge on the "other" Barnett Shoals Road, and motor up to the confluence of the two rivers.

Below the dam (where the two rivers meet) is supposed to be a spring time crappie hot spot.

One thing I can tell you from experience is that when the sign says the gates close at 5:00, they don't mean 5:01, and they don't drive around to see who is on the property.


----------



## ngoodson

If you're a UGA student, you won't have any problems....you can always contact the Forestry School and they will give you a pass.  When I was in grad school at UGA, I was in the Geology/Geography school....but I took classes in Forestry and worked for the USFS....I went out there once on a work trip and when I got back, I asked on of the secretaries in the school of forestry about access, she gave me a pass and told me to "be good". That was that. Now...don't go trashing the place and bringing a million people out there, and you'll have access as long as you want. I still go up there from time to time when I'm in the area....and when I see people that work there, they wave and say hi...they remember you. Its great fishing too. I have heard about people getting busted for trespassing out there....so just call the forestry school.


----------



## Muddy Water

I'm a student up here and I'll have to check that out over the summer. If y'all don't mind me asking, does anybody know of any good ponds to fish on around Athens? I'm going to be without a boat this summer and would like to be able to do some still water fishing while I'm here.


----------



## thunt55

ngoodson said:


> If you're a UGA student, you won't have any problems....you can always contact the Forestry School and they will give you a pass.  When I was in grad school at UGA, I was in the Geology/Geography school....but I took classes in Forestry and worked for the USFS....I went out there once on a work trip and when I got back, I asked on of the secretaries in the school of forestry about access, she gave me a pass and told me to "be good". That was that. Now...don't go trashing the place and bringing a million people out there, and you'll have access as long as you want. I still go up there from time to time when I'm in the area....and when I see people that work there, they wave and say hi...they remember you. Its great fishing too. I have heard about people getting busted for trespassing out there....so just call the forestry school.



thanks for the info man. ill be sure to do that. my roommate takes a seminar with the dean of the forestry school so maybe i can just do it that way. 

you use those ponds off the dirt roads or the river?
thanks in advance


----------



## thunt55

update: went to the forestry school to see about an access pass and was politely turned down. the guy said it is for research and that being on the ponds is trespassing.


----------



## Muddy Water

Were you turned down for access to the ponds or the river?


----------



## ngoodson

Dang. I fished both...ponds and the river. Of course, I worked for the US Forest Service and they knew me...so maybe that helped. I knew a lot of other students who went there. This was about 6yrs ago....its possible that it got out of hand and they just cut off access. I'm pretty sure that your bud could get a pass from the dean...that is, if he's doing good in the class and the dean likes him.


----------



## Cletus T.

I know this is way off subject but LOOK art those turkey tracks in the mud in the bottom right corner of that picture up above.

That fires me up!!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

